

A message for the entire world? - shreky

If you could give a single idea or message that reaches entire world what would it be and what is the most simple way of expressing it?<p>Everyone on earth would receive this message from the very top leaders to the poorest.. oldest and youngest.<p>Would you want to share an idea, an ideal, something life changing, something self serving, something of utmost importance whatever that may be?!
======
sorbus
"Stop taking yourself so seriously."

------
zen_girl
" Fuck you "

